# Le réseau sans fil semble avoir été compromis...



## Ptitgato (25 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Voici mon premier topic, et c'est malheureusement pour un problème...
J'ai récement acquis un iMac 20" avec Geforce 9400, toussa...premier mac, et faut croire que je suis un peu perdu.


Je vais donc vous exposer le problème que je rencontre actuellement et depuis quelques jours.
J'ai le message suivant qui apparait de plus en plus souvent (j'ai l'impression), aujourd'hui en 45 minutes il est apparu 3 fois... 








Et ça commence à etre bien lourd... :casse:

Pour info j'ai une livebox inventel (à priori)
Wifi sécurisé par une clé WPA

Ah oui , en fouillant un peu, j'ai trouvé la Console, et je pense avoir remarqué que ce message : 


> "25/04/09 13:16:34 Apple80211Agent[295] AirPortHelper - applicationDidFinishLaunching() caught NSInvalidReceivePortException: connection went invalid while waiting for a reply "



apparaissé lorsqu'il y avait une coupure.


Merci.


----------



## gibet_b (6 Mai 2009)

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon nouveau MacBook et surtout ma nouvelle LiveBox Inventel que j'ai récupéré hier...


----------



## Marco68 (30 Mai 2009)

Salut, j'ai ce p..ain de message toutes les heures et je perds ma connexion sur mon Macbook pro tout neuf : pour info, aucun problème sur le mac mini ou le macbook blanc...Ca semble lié aux unibody...Incompréhensible !!! Et ultra ch..nt...

Qui peut nous aider ? => Ce n'est donc pas un problème de FAI mais bien Apple...Puisque mes deux autres macs (voir plus haut) n'ont jamais ce problème...


----------



## bernie14 (10 Juillet 2009)

meme probleme toute les 45mn environs.sur iMac 24 tres recent
connexions via CPL,mais a vous lire il ne semble pas que ce soit lié au CPL dont je suis par ailleurs tres satisfait.







Ptitgato a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voici mon premier topic, et c'est malheureusement pour un problème...
> J'ai récement acquis un iMac 20" avec Geforce 9400, toussa...premier mac, et faut croire que je suis un peu perdu.
> ...


----------



## legascon (10 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Dans le menu de configuration du Wifi de la LiveBox (http://192.168.1.1) passez du cryptage WPA au WEP.


----------



## bernie14 (11 Juillet 2009)

legascon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans le menu de configuration du Wifi de la LiveBox (http://192.168.1.1) passez du cryptage WPA au WEP.



merci,
 cependant, pour intervenir dans la livebox,celle-ci  me demande un mot de passe que j'ai du entrer ???( ce n'est pas le code livebox semble t il),je vais devoir la reinitialiser car je ne m'en souviens plus...
merci pour cette info,j'espere apres cela ne plus etre coupé par ce message qui je le constate est reçu par beaucoup d'utilisateur.
merci encore


----------



## wild thing (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 
si je ne me trompe pas, il faut rentrer "admin" en utilisateur et "admin" en mot de passe pour avoir accès aux fonctionnalité de la livebox!!


----------



## legascon (11 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Tout à fait, le login et mot de passe usine de la LB c'est "admin".

Ensuite, tout dépend de ton modèle de livebox. Pour les inventel (celles qui semblent impactées par ce bug), il faut aller dans le menu configuration avancée / sans fil :

http://www.porciello.com/inventel/sansfil.htm

La dedans tu sélectionnes WEP comme cryptage. C'est moins protecteur que le WPA mais ça permet au moins de surfer en toute quiétude...

Ensuite, tu devras peut-être refaire tes réglages dans le menu réseau du mac. Si nécessaire, un autre tuto pour t'aider:

http://www.bichofeo.com/30.htm


----------



## bernie14 (11 Juillet 2009)

wild thing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> si je ne me trompe pas, il faut rentrer "admin" en utilisateur et "admin" en mot de passe pour avoir accès aux fonctionnalité de la livebox!!



merci, oui c'est vrai , je n'avais rien changé admin

c'est reparti, je progresse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------




legascon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout à fait, le login et mot de passe usine de la LB c'est "admin".
> 
> ...




merci

ton info et les tutoriaux  devraient me permettre de venir a bout de ce probleme et sans doute me permettre egalement de regler mon probleme avec  TC (time capsule), allergique a la livebox...
Merci


----------

